#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Nude Thai Girls on the Beach

## dirtydog

Thailand has been lacking in tourists for a couple of years now so really do need to do something drastic to get them back, now as we all know 98 percent of tourists to Thailand are not here for temples, ok some of the beaches are quite nice but most of the major tourist beaches could be described as open cess pits.

So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?

Also TAT could use the slogan "Naked Thai Girls on the Beach", I don't mind them stealing it and it is much better than "Amazing Thailand."

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good idea dd send a letter to TAT, Naked Thai girls on the beach

----------


## kingwilly

I'd be happy with that?

----------


## dirtydog

I remember in the days when I actually bothered going to Jomtien beach, I saw a Thai girl of about 25 wearing a bright yellow bikini, she was as black as the ace of spades, she looked absolutely stunning, shame Thais have this thing about dark skin being lower class, I mean she stood out and looked great because she was just so black.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## SEA Traveler

> Thailand has been lacking in tourists for a couple of years now so really do need to do something drastic to get them back, now as we all know 98 percent of tourists to Thailand are not here for temples, ok some of the beaches are quite nice but most of the major tourist beaches could be described as open cess pits.
> 
> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?
> 
> Also TAT could use the slogan "Naked Thai Girls on the Beach", I don't mind them stealing it and it is much better than "Amazing Thailand."


... and a few pics would help with the visualization.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^"Almost Nude"??

Cripes, talk about your wishful thinking!

----------


## dirtydog

Well most Thai girls that go to beaches are fully clothed and swim in their jeans, so yep, almost nude as a muslim lady without a headscarf.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Most of the Thai girls I see at the beach have their clothes on when they go in the water... with a double layer of 't' shirts to attempt to hide their bras...

----------


## kingwilly

> ^^"Almost Nude"??
> 
> Cripes, talk about your wishful thinking!


You still watched though, didnt you!

----------


## misskit

There were two Thai women sunbathing topless one day at the Amari-Rincome Hotel when I went swimming there. I was quite surprised. Didn't take long, though, before someone from the hotel management came out and asked them to put their clothes back on.

----------


## kingwilly

pics please...

----------


## AntRobertson

> You still watched though, didnt you!


Of course I did.  :Smile: 

On the promise of "Almost Nude" girls which wasn't delivered on.  I demand that 30sec of my time back!!  :Mad:

----------


## Agent_Smith

"_Friendly_ Naked Thai Girls on the Beach" would be a more effective slogan.

In fact, Thailand should return to it's more traditional roots and mandate toplessness everywhere for all females 18 - 35.  Kind of a reverse Islam.

----------


## Cenovis

Good Idea, let have nakid Thai Girls at the Beach but all Mongers fully clothed. That would improve the Image of Thailand

----------


## C0ldf1re

> ... Thais have this thing about dark skin being lower class...


Same in most of the world. The upper class laze in the shade, while the peasants toil in the fields under the sun. (A least, that's how the whole thing started.)

There were stories of when Royal Navy ships first visited the Polynesian islands. Even the ugliest Jack Tar became an Adonis to the local girls because of his white skin. (Sigh... if only the world would not change.)

----------


## the dogcatcher

How about "Thai twat"! as a catch line?

----------


## Peta

Topless Thai girls = less on top. As in, no boobs. The bikini tops give the allusion of breasts. There is nothing there to go topless for. Men want to see girls on the beach with no chest?  :Tongue:

----------


## November Rain

> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation,


DD, you've been in Thailand too long. You are losing the ability to view the bigger picture. Relax the nude sunbathing laws & you're more likely to see all the overweight, wrinkly, leather-skinned old women from Germany and the Scandinavian countries who currently disgrace themselves by wearing bikinis. And I mean you will see *ALL* of them! Do you want to be responsible for that?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Topless Thai girls = less on top.


So you claim all Thai woman have no breasts then Peta?

May I enquire about how many Thai woman's breasts you have seen or fondled?  :mid:

----------


## phomsanuk

:smiley laughing:  It's a struggle trying to get them in the sun clothed being paranoid about skin color. I suppose you might keep them  in the shade well basted with sun screen.

----------


## marcmarc

Will never understand this skin colour thing with Thai loverly's, i love the bronze look!, slapping whitening powder and creams on every 5 minutes does my head in. "Up to She" even "tink's" the water in bkk has something added to it!. :rofl:

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation,
> 
> 
> DD, you've been in Thailand too long. You are losing the ability to view the bigger picture. Relax the nude sunbathing laws & you're more likely to see all the overweight, wrinkly, leather-skinned old women from Germany and the Scandinavian countries who currently disgrace themselves by wearing bikinis. And I mean you will see *ALL* of them! Do you want to be responsible for that?


When i read this a little bit of sick came up !

----------


## billy the kid

welcome to zoo land.
think this would be just asking for trouble
the ladies just would not be safe 
not in thailand ,, no no.

----------


## November Rain

> Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dirtydog
> ...


Sorry, sweetie, but I need to keep it real. Nudity laws relaxed - who are the first ones to take advantage? The Thai girls in t-shirts & jeans? Or the leather skinned overweight, ancient Europeans who have been wearing out their bikini elastic for 40 years? C'mon!

----------


## Old Monkey

Where we come from, white skins, and green ones after a long winter... when compared with the healthy tan of a skier or of a traveler, rich! 
This thing about white being high class is even true with blacks in US calling darker ones "nigger". I lived and taught in Virginia, heard hundreds of racist jokes, still don't understand! 
A Chiang Mai chinese bank manager, 40 years old white skinned, not ugly, asked me a few years ago why none of the farangs she met asked her out. She had a good position in the bank, good money, a car and a house. I was with my dark skinned Lisu fiancee, I told her that I did'nt come to Thailand to meet white girls! All the farangs she saw with asian women were with dark skin beauties.
But they will never learn. One thing is for sure, things do not change here, there is one way of doing things, the only way!
Go to any drug store and look at the number of whitening products!
For me, white teeth with full lips, high cheek bones, tiny nose and almond eyes are the ultimum criterias of beauty, I never get tired of watching.

----------


## FarangRed

you wanna see some of them big Russians going topless is enough down on my local beach

----------


## Old Monkey

Oh, I forgot, dark skin!

----------


## misskit

> Will never understand this skin colour thing with Thai loverly's


Me either. Such beautifully colored natural skin, then trying to bleach it white. What a shame.

----------


## tonyroma

there is no way the thais will allow nudity on beaches they tell chubby falangs to put their tops back on . they r quite prudish publicly .

----------


## Nawty

Surely Nun of us here have been told to put our tops back on cos we were mistooken for fat chicks with tits ?.....surely ?

----------


## Phuketrichard

Ho wa bout a re-issue fo the Shrimp calanders fo the '80?

No self respecting thai girl outside of a bar girl or Katoey would be caught dead on the beach, much less half naked :-)  :sexy: 

The topless laws have never been enforced here in Phuket but the only topless are the fat old germans and scandinavians.  A few i have gone up and told that here ( in Kamala) its a Moslem community and subbathing like this is direspectful.  Many just ignored me. A few have coverd up

----------


## sccrhound

> Will never understand this skin colour thing with Thai loverly's, i love the bronze look!, slapping whitening powder and creams on every 5 minutes does my head in. "Up to She" even "tink's" the water in bkk has something added to it!.


Dark skin...Isaan.....The Thai men hate dark skin....They know farang like dark skin.

----------


## Nawty

> No self respecting thai girl outside of a bar girl or Katoey would be caught dead on the beach, much less half naked


Thats a bit of a stoooopid statement, plenty normal Thais like the beach and go to it.....they just do not lay in it for hours turning their skin into wrinkly burnt overcoats.

----------


## Takeovers

> Dark skin...Isaan.....The Thai men hate dark skin....They know farang like dark skin.


I have been told by a Filipino man that they are not jealous of the foreigners marrying Filipinas because we pick only the ugly ones.
 :Smile:

----------


## 12Call

> Ho wa bout a re-issue fo the Shrimp calanders fo the '80?
> 
> No self respecting thai girl outside of a bar girl or Katoey would be caught dead on the beach, much less half naked :-) 
> 
> The topless laws have never been enforced here in Phuket but the only topless are the fat old germans and scandinavians.  A few i have gone up and told that here ( in Kamala) its a Moslem community and subbathing like this is direspectful.  Many just ignored me. A few have coverd up


Richard from Phuket is a tough guy.............now fuck off you tosser.............bet ya he says jack to the stealing Tuk Tuk drivers..............wanker.

----------


## Nawty

I know which ones I would prefer to see on a Thai beach....

If this is someones Grandma on here...I apologise, but you really should tell her to stay in more...

----------


## Ratchaburi

What have you been do Nawty the perv you made me pook on my keyboard

----------


## Mr R Sole

> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?


Add being able to get stoned and Amsterdam would be empty and Thailand rammed to capacity...in certain zones of course....don't want pot heads just wondering about scaring the 'normal' folk  :mid: 

I'm also of the opinion that we would get loads of mumpers on the beaches and that would also be way too frightening for me.....bad enough on Samui yrs ago...fat families to boot...

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Add being able to get stoned and Amsterdam would be empty and Thailand rammed to capacity...in certain zones of course....don't want pot heads just wondering about scaring the 'normal' folk 
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that we would get loads of mumpers on the beaches and that would also be way too frightening for me.....bad enough on Samui yrs ago...fat families to boot...


Pot Heads? their already here how many beaches have got a Reggie bar somewhere near?

----------


## FarangRed

I've had a few Thai girls who will wear bikini's but not G strings or go topless more chance of landing on the fuking moon

----------


## FarangRed

something like this?

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I would say the woman in the first pic Nawty posted has a pretty decent physique considering the age she looks. Don't like the orange skin though.

My partner said he likes white skin cos he thinks it looks cleaner and he doesn't like it if I say he looks dark  :rolleyes5:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^^are they not ladyboys?

----------


## hauna

ah, what a way to get the tourists flocking to the beaches. Only that you do not bring your wife!!!!

----------


## FarangRed

> ^^are they not ladyboys?


My wife says no, she's Thai bye the way, but I disagree at least 2 of them are, hey Nawty what you think?

----------


## HollyGoodhead

> For me, white teeth with full lips, high cheek bones, *tiny nose* and almond eyes are the ultimum criterias of beauty, I never get tired of watching.


I like flat noses  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> hey Nawty what you think?


Nawty would shag them all, they all have bottoms don't they, regardless of sex  :Smile:

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by sccrhound
> 
> Dark skin...Isaan.....The Thai men hate dark skin....They know farang like dark skin.
> 
> 
> I have been told by a Filipino man that they are not jealous of the foreigners marrying Filipinas because we pick only the ugly ones.


Somebody said the same thing about the Chinese and the same can be said about Thais since they want light skin, especially in bkk

----------


## sccrhound

> something like this?


The explanation to me was, but that for job, so it is ok, but not ok if not for job.

----------


## oldgit

You will get the Thai ladys naked then along comes some Farang women spoiling it by wearing costumes.

----------


## sccrhound

> You will get the Thai ladys naked then along comes some Farang women spoiling it by wearing costumes.


Why is the one in the lime green even bothering

----------


## helge

> DD, you've been in Thailand too long. You are losing the ability to view the bigger picture. Relax the nude sunbathing laws & you're more likely to see all the overweight, wrinkly, leather-skinned old women from Germany and the Scandinavian countries who currently disgrace themselves by wearing bikinis. And I mean you will see ALL of them! Do you want to be responsible for that?


Yes, we only want the young and the beautifull on the Beaches.
The rest have lost their rights by being old, fat,ugly and /or handicapped.
Why don't you include the stupid and poor, and your fascisme is complete

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^what's the crack with you like?

----------


## Stinky

^Another cybertool in the making Holly

----------


## Deris

Thai women, as mentioned already, want white skin. So import some island girls to run around half nude and the problem is solved, then send me some pictures....

----------


## November Rain

> Yes, we only want the young and the beautifull on the Beaches. The rest have lost their rights by being old, fat,ugly and /or handicapped. Why don't you include the stupid and poor, and your fascisme is complete


You've got me bang to rights, helge. At 2:04am your time. Wonder if that's significant?

----------


## Nawty

> but I disagree at least 2 of them are, hey Nawty what you think


I agree that 2 could be...only 2.

But they would need to be further investigated to confirm...they could just be ugly girls....it does happen......and why you asking me ?

----------


## helge

> You've got me bang to rights, helge. At 2:04am your time. Wonder if that's significant?


In my bed listening to the Brazil game on the radio. No alcohol, but stunned by the crap coming from YOU

----------


## kmart

Top idea. It would also detract from the huge piles of plastic shite thrown on the local beaches by the legions of slack-jawed spastics that seem unable to have a good day out at the seaside without depositing at least their own body-weight in garbage.

"Naked Ladies At The Festival Of Litter" is a working title that the TAT could mibbe use.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?


Also repricing down to 200 baht the oral services of the ladies would allow the enjoyment of multiple head blow jobs and surely attract a lot of farangs.
The problem is Thai greed and puritanism of their ruling class.

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> but I disagree at least 2 of them are, hey Nawty what you think
> 
> 
> I agree that 2 could be...only 2.
> 
> But they would need to be further investigated to confirm...they could just be ugly girls....it does happen......and why you asking me ?


DirtyDog told me to ask you

----------


## BigBang

Thailand could easily get many more tourists if its government relaxed the restrictions on tourist visas as promised in Bangkok Post on 21 April in the article
http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/36365/b5bn-pledged-to-help-tourism
B5BN PLEDGED TO HELP TOURISM
Other incentives include waivers on landing fees and an extension of foreign visitors' visas for tourism purposes to 90 days from 30 days.
Pensioners from my country can stay abroad for not more than six months before the authorities cut their pension. Many would like to do so in Thailand. Unfortunately, the Thai government doesnt allow them to do so. They are kicked out already after two months.

----------


## tingtong10

No pictures, to prove the point, shameful. And the remark from the Dogcather as in "thai twat", I also use this remark when having to drive from A to B,having to  share the road with the natives. I now believe to get the real specifics on what it is to be thai,put him or her behind the wheel of a car/bike. This is a real Thai person.

----------


## puppy

Nah, I prefer lighter skinned girls these days




> I remember in the days when I actually bothered going to Jomtien beach, I saw a Thai girl of about 25 wearing a bright yellow bikini, she was as black as the ace of spades, she looked absolutely stunning, shame Thais have this thing about dark skin being lower class, I mean she stood out and looked great because she was just so black.

----------


## oky

I quite like the idea of nude thai girls running around the beaches, like in the old shrimp-calendars.... :bananaman:

----------


## FarangRed

^There was no trouble in BKK they were making a new movie

----------


## Phuketrichard

the tourist that have been coming to thailand over the years will continue to come. but less and less come back as they continue to get ripped by travel agents/tuk tuk drivers/ gem dealers/hassles from touts etc. Its getting the first timer's to visit that is difficult. So many other places (Australians are still flocking to Bali even thou they have had two bombings). Why? cause its a good bargin for them , where as thailand is not.

Regardless of what we think and know they see Thailand thur the news and the news lately has not been kind to Thailand at all

----------


## Big D

> Topless Thai girls = less on top. As in, no boobs. The bikini tops give the allusion of breasts. There is nothing there to go topless for. Men want to see girls on the beach with no chest?


Thai women, maybe.  Ethnically Lao women that I have met have boobs. :bananaman:

----------


## November Rain

> No alcohol, but stunned by the crap coming from YOU


Sweetie, I think you left your sense of humour somewhere. I thought it obvious that my post was tongue in cheek.

----------


## helge

> Sweetie, I think you left your sense of humour somewhere.


Happens



> I thought it obvious that my post was tongue in cheek.


Glad to hear it. You had me fooled.

Sweetie   :Smile: 

(shall never forget when called 'love' first time. Peasoup saleswoman in Queensland. I was stunned. You don't trow around friendly words like that in the Arctic where I originate)

----------


## helge

^^
I asked my second oldest(eldest ?) brother once at what age you stop looking at beautifull girls ?.He was 60 at the time, and responded: "When you stop appreciate beauty, you are dead"

----------


## November Rain

> shall never forget when called 'love' first time.


I felt the same when a lovely waitress in Liverpool called me 'Queen' Commonplace there, but I'm more used to 'love & 'hun'

----------


## Nawty

I get Hun all the time..

----------


## Rural Surin

> "_Friendly_ Naked Thai Girls on the Beach" would be a more effective slogan.
> 
> In fact, Thailand should return to it's more traditional roots and mandate toplessness everywhere for all females 18 - 35.  Kind of a reverse Islam.


Sarongs {and nothing else} are far more erotic and mysterious.

----------


## brian3673

thai girls are brain washed with tv beauty products and magizines 24/7
whitning cream,slimming pills etc...
but i have to say more bikini thai lady's running around the beach would make it more fun,,,haha...

----------


## sccrhound

> Thailand has been lacking in tourists for a couple of years now so really do need to do something drastic to get them back, now as we all know 98 percent of tourists to Thailand are not here for temples, ok some of the beaches are quite nice but most of the major tourist beaches could be described as open cess pits.
> 
> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?
> 
> Also TAT could use the slogan "Naked Thai Girls on the Beach", I don't mind them stealing it and it is much better than "Amazing Thailand."


So they would be topless in their shorts

----------


## Lorenzo

> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?


Most Thai girls have bodies similar to Thai beaches, best viewed in a photoshoped post card. Nude Thais probably scare away the last few farangs

----------


## oky

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> So I had an idea, if Thailand relaxed its nudity laws and nude sunbathing was allowed it would be a win win situation, naked Thai girls sitting under the shade at the beaches, farangs flocking back to Thailand by the millions, what do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Most Thai girls have bodies similar to Thai beaches, best viewed in a photoshoped post card. Nude Thais probably scare away the last few farangs


 
huh??

----------


## FarangRed

see quite a few running around in bikini's on my local beach if thais have got tit's don't worry they will show them I've had a few

----------


## socal

> Topless Thai girls = less on top. As in, no boobs. The bikini tops give the allusion of breasts. There is nothing there to go topless for. Men want to see girls on the beach with no chest?


u cant win em all. Would you rather see pasty 200 pound western women laying around like beached whales ?

----------


## bobo746

> u cant win em all. Would you rather see pasty 200 pound western women laying around like beached whales ?


c'mon mate i'm gaggin here

----------


## sccrhound

> Well most Thai girls that go to beaches are fully clothed and swim in their jeans, so yep, almost nude as a muslim lady without a headscarf.


Saw pictures on FB today of a trio of girls at the beach in Pattaya.  They had bikini tops, but jeans shorts, except one who had on a t-shirt that went almost to her knees.
 :sexy:

----------

